# 2015 ram 3500 with new snowex power plow



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

bought the truck in april, its a 2015 3500 6.4 hemi, pretty much loaded besides leather and sunroof. got the plow installed yesterday when it was 70+ here in nj. hopefully i didnt jinx the snow gods for this season


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

its like knightrider got a plow truck


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice truck good luck


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You're about to set Mark off

Beautiful combo


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2048919 said:


> You're about to set Mark off
> 
> Beautiful combo


Waaaaaaay Nicer than your set up...................:waving:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep updates about that new plow.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

That sure looks like a pretty Hazlet special


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice truck.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It will prob be a while before I get to use it here but will keep updated


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And plow.....a review will be nice.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I sure like the looks of the new Snoex's. I'm curious to see if they hold their finish better than Blizzard did. That's an 810, right? I also don't know if they make the LP's anymore, or that's all they make, etc... I couldn't tell from their website.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No more low pros


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;2049026 said:


> No more low pros


You sure?

http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/power-plow/


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, unless it's blizzard I'm thinking of.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

Correct. It's an 810. And from what I gather they are all
One height now


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

They are still producing the lo-pro, just not the full sized 8611. Also no more ss power plow options.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

That's a pretty bada$$ looking set up there man. Congrats.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking set up.


----------



## Michael DeRose (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice looking truck. I have a 2016 2500 that im having a plow installed on next week. Did you have to remove or cut the bottom air dam?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Truly evil looking...I like it!


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

Michael DeRose;2049996 said:


> Nice looking truck. I have a 2016 2500 that im having a plow installed on next week. Did you have to remove or cut the bottom air dam?


Yea they had to cut a good portion of the middle out. I'm going to look for another one on the Internet to see if I could make ignored by cutting less. It's the only thing that bothers me but you have to pay to play so I can't complain too much


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

"To see if I could make ignored by cutting less". What????


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

i just took my lower air dam off my Ram. Makes it look like it sits a little higher. I like the looks of the snowex plow on there.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

Harleyjeff;2050317 said:


> "To see if I could make ignored by cutting less". What????


I think I ment to say " to see if I could make it look better by cutting less"


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Who did the install?


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

bazjeepers;2050544 said:


> Who did the install?


Pantano power equipment in manalapan/englishtoen


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice looking. Excited to hear reviews from the new truck and plow combo. Hope we get a good winter here on the east coast.


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

fatboyNJ;2050586 said:


> Pantano power equipment in manalapan/englishtoen


Looks pretty good. I am not a fan of too much trimming but the new SnowEx plow looks real good on the truck.


----------



## BerkleyLand (Jul 29, 2014)

Just bought a Snow Ex plow today. A little nervous about the purchase I have always been with Western but this a pretty good deal for what I thought was a comparable plow. How do you like the mounting/dismounting?


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

BerkleyLand;2055633 said:


> Just bought a Snow Ex plow today. A little nervous about the purchase I have always been with Western but this a pretty good deal for what I thought was a comparable plow. How do you like the mounting/dismounting?


Only thing which I feel could be improved is the foot could be longer. I need a brick under mine but prob due to the fact my truck sits very high stock. But besides that I've prob mounted and dismounted 3-4 times just to play with it and no issues at all


----------



## spikes_mn (Nov 22, 2015)

BerkleyLand;2055633 said:


> Just bought a Snow Ex plow today. A little nervous about the purchase I have always been with Western but this a pretty good deal for what I thought was a comparable plow. How do you like the mounting/dismounting?


Don't be nervous. SnowEx is owned by the same company as Western. Douglas Dynamics. They also bought out Blizzard and changed it to SnowEx. They took the best of the 8100 and the Wideout and made a baby with them and got the SnowEx.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not much of a Dodge guy but, those new blacked out 3/4 ton Rams look sweet.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

mercer_me;2062329 said:


> I'm not much of a Dodge guy but, those new blacked out 3/4 ton Rams look sweet.


Thanks man


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice looking setup!


----------

